# GON/Woodys lost a good one this morning



## ryano (Apr 18, 2011)

Phil Mays aka Phil M lost his battle to Lou Gehrigs disease early this morning.  He was one of the most outstanding men I personally have ever met and was glad to call my friend.

Through 3 or 4 years of terrible suffering, ol Phil never complained not the first time.

Please keep his family in your thoughts and prayers.

RIP ol buddy.


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 18, 2011)

I didn`t know, and I hate to hear that. I lost a Grandfather to that disease. My prayers go out to his family and friends.


----------



## gtparts (Apr 18, 2011)

Prayers lifted from this corner of the room.


----------



## HawgWild23 (Apr 18, 2011)

prayer sent for the family


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 18, 2011)

Prayers sent for Phil's family and friends. Seems like we're losing a few here lately. Sad times for sure.


----------



## Paymaster (Apr 18, 2011)

Very sad news. My Prayers are added for family and friends.


----------



## Jranger (Apr 18, 2011)

Prayers sent...


----------



## Just 1 More (Apr 18, 2011)

RIP my friend


----------



## david w. (Apr 18, 2011)

Terrible,Prayes sent.


----------



## dawg2 (Apr 18, 2011)

Hate to hear that.  Prayers sent.


----------



## lablover (Apr 18, 2011)

Sorry to hear that, prayers sent for family and firends.


----------



## fatboy84 (Apr 18, 2011)

RIP Phil...  Gonna miss you buddy.

Phil faced this terrible disease, that knows no boundaries, head on knowing there was no cure.  He faced it with dignity and with the greatest attitude one could have and never complained or lost his sense of humor.


There is an annual 5K Run in Forsyth County to benefit ALS research.  

http://www.rungeorgia.com/runforlife.html

I encourage you all to visit this website and learn more about ALS and if you feel lead, please make a donation in Honor of Phil Mays.


----------



## maker4life (Apr 18, 2011)

My prayers are with the family and that they have comfort knowing he's in a much better place now . It's a terrible , terrible disease . Lost my daddy to it in '06 .


----------



## Jasper (Apr 18, 2011)

Very sorry to hear. Prayers sent!~


----------



## Sargent (Apr 18, 2011)

prayers to his family.


----------



## Unicoidawg (Apr 18, 2011)

So sorry to hear Ryano...... Prayers for the family and friends. Just know he is not suffering and is in a better place.


----------



## Arrow3 (Apr 18, 2011)

RIP Pal!!


----------



## crackerdave (Apr 18, 2011)

Prayer for his family and friends from here,also.


----------



## Nugefan (Apr 18, 2011)

fatboy84 said:


> RIP Phil...  Gonna miss you buddy.
> 
> Phil faced this terrible disease, that knows no boundaries, head on knowing there was no cure.  He faced it with dignity and with the greatest attitude one could have and never complained or lost his sense of humor.
> 
> ...





He sure was a good un' ...will sure miss him .....


----------



## secondseason (Apr 18, 2011)

Prayers sent for his family.


----------



## georgia357 (Apr 18, 2011)

Sad news .  Prayers sent for the family and friends.


----------



## whiskers (Apr 18, 2011)

I lived next door to Philip for 7 years. I don't think a better friend ever lived than Philip. I will never forget him.

Alton Luttrell


----------



## flattop (Apr 18, 2011)

I'm gonna miss my friend, but I know God has a great addition to his Kingdom! Prayers for his family.


----------



## Sixes (Apr 18, 2011)

RIP Phil.

You will be missed by all.


----------



## Inthegarge (Apr 18, 2011)

Praying for this family and their loss.........................................


----------



## BasserDrew (Apr 18, 2011)

Phil was indeed a great guy to fish or hunt with (of course I only fished with him) and will be missed for sure.  I agree with the post above about getting involved and learning more about ALS because it is a disease that knows know race, age, economic class and has NO CURE.  We are using the tournament trail I started to raise money for ALS because of Phil and if you want to know more about it and how you can be involved in supporting the ALS foundation through fishing, click this link.  

http://www.riverbassintrail.com/about/riverbassin-for-als/

My dad will be conducting the funeral and I will be saying a few words as well on Thursday.  I hope that anyone who knew him in person will join us on Thursday at 2pm (more info to come) where we can celebrate his life together.  

Thanks for posting this ryano.


----------



## CAL (Apr 18, 2011)

My condolences to Mr.Phils family.Lost my brother in law to the same several years ago.So sad!


----------



## Jake Allen (Apr 18, 2011)

Sad news, my prayers added.


----------



## Holton (Apr 18, 2011)

I met him while he was putting a Kayak in the Yellow River here behind the shop. As we talked come to find out he was on the forums here. A nice fellow as I remember. 

Sorry for the loss of your friend.


----------



## fatboy84 (Apr 18, 2011)

Visitation at Crowell Brothers Funeral Home on Wed from 6 - 8.

Funeral on Thurs 2PM at Crowell Brothers Funeral Home.


In lieu of flowers, contributions may be sent to: The ALS Association GA Chapter, 1955 Cliff Valley Way, Ste 116, Atlanta, GA 30329, (404) 636-9909, http://webga.alsa.org.  

Any contributions to ALS research whether through the River Bassin Tour, the Run For Life 5K will go to ALS research.

Crowell Brothers Peachtree Chapel Funeral Home
5051 Peachtree Ind. Blvd.
Norcross, GA 30092


----------



## t bird (Apr 18, 2011)

RIP brother Phil.


----------



## shakey gizzard (Apr 19, 2011)

Prayers sent!


----------



## Jim Thompson (Apr 19, 2011)

hate to hear tthe news ryan.  we will miss you phil


----------



## speedcop (Apr 19, 2011)

prayers sent


----------



## sniper22 (Apr 19, 2011)

Done. RIP


----------



## turk2di (Apr 20, 2011)

Prayers sent!


----------



## elfiii (Apr 20, 2011)

It is always sad news to hear we lost one of our own. Prayers sent for Phil and his family and friends.


----------



## shotgun (Apr 20, 2011)

Prayer sent


----------



## bubbabuck (Apr 20, 2011)

RIP fellow Woodite....Prayers sent up !


----------



## Harvester (Apr 20, 2011)

Gonna miss you Phil


----------



## cramer (Apr 20, 2011)

prayers sent


----------



## Core Lokt (Apr 25, 2011)

Phil sounds like he was a great friend/person to many.

Prayers said.


----------



## Allen Waters (May 15, 2011)

How did I miss this! God bless Phil and his family. I had not spoke to him in a while. Used to camp and hunt at Redlands with him, spent more than a few great days fishing too! I regarded him as a great outdoorsman. Rest in peace my friend, you will be missed by many.


----------



## dwhee87 (May 16, 2011)

Prayers to his family and friends. Know he is in a better place now.


----------

